# FS: Dynastar Huge Troubles 185cm



## Cannonball (Feb 22, 2015)

Dynastar Huge Trouble Ski (2009). This is an amazing ski, I've been skiing it for a few years and love it in all conditions. I'm only selling because I just have too many skis and need to cull the herd a bit. I hate that these don't get out as much as they should.

130-115-140 makes these float like crazy in POW. But even more than that I find them to be incredible crud busters! Chopped powder, mashed potatoes, spring bumps, whatever, these things just suck it up. I've found that I can just blast through stuff that on another ski I would be making survival turns.

They have a touch of camber which means they handle fast hardpack much, MUCH better than a full rockered ski. But they are flexi enough float and bust (see above). 

These have been well used. There are all the chips and nicks you'd expect. There is one decent hit on the base. That happened several years ago. I filled it once and it has held perfectly ever since. But these aren't skis to be babied anyway. If you are the type of skier who can rock these you aren't going to be worried or held back by some dings. That's all in a days work. 

I'm letting these go very cheap because I'd rather see them on the slopes than sitting in my basement. 

--$115 for skis only--

Bindings on these are Look/Dynastar PX12 (awesome binding) mounted for BSL 326. They have significant adjust-ability so if your BSL is in the that balllpark they should work.

--$225 for skis and bindings --


----------



## mishka (Feb 22, 2015)

130-115-140====>   obviously I'm not potential buyer lol   just trying to understand description. Does it means tales wider ?


----------



## moresnow (Feb 22, 2015)

mishka said:


> 130-115-140====>   obviously I'm not potential buyer lol   just trying to understand description. Does it means tales wider ?



Yeah. There was a while when Dynastar doing that. I think the mythic rider and maybe some others had wider tails as well.

What is the benefit to that? Especially on a powder oriented ski.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 22, 2015)

mishka said:


> 130-115-140====>   obviously I'm not potential buyer lol   just trying to understand description. Does it means tales wider ?



I don't know why Dynastar lists their dimensions that way (Crazy French!).


----------



## Edd (Feb 23, 2015)

Those bases look cool. That's a good deal but my sights are set elsewhere for pow skis.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 24, 2015)

Bump for incentives....

- Going to be in the Cannon/Loon/BW area any time this Thurs-Sun?  Take these for a spin!
- Purchase now and receive a frosty cold growler full of Woodstock Brewery's best.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 25, 2015)

mishka said:


> 130-115-140====>   obviously I'm not potential buyer lol   just trying to understand description. Does it means tales wider ?





moresnow said:


> Yeah. There was a while when Dynastar doing that. I think the mythic rider and maybe some others had wider tails as well.
> 
> What is the benefit to that? Especially on a powder oriented ski.



I think they are being cute with the text design so | is the tail and > is the tip. Dimensions are running tail to tip.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 25, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> I think they are being cute with the text design so | is the tail and > is the tip. Dimensions are running tail to tip.



Good catch.  I never picked up on that symbology, and could never figure out why they listed them opposite of convention.  

I missed moresnow's earlier comment, which is incorrect.  To clarify: these are  Tip=140, Waist=115, Tail=130


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 26, 2015)

Last call.  These are about to be gone.  But the buyer is one of those 'endless questions' CL types.  It's getting annoying and it's going to mean me making a delivery.

I'd much rather see them go to a friendly AZer.  Make me any reasonable offer, and tell me you'll pick them up somewhere in the general vicinity of Lincoln.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 7, 2015)

Sold!


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 12, 2015)

Congrats!


----------

